# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  I realize im dreaming but cant control it.

## zobbyblob

Hey guys this is my first post  ::D: 
so anyways, ive read a lot of lucid dreaming, i go through the steps of WILD-ing... somewhat.
first i put on a playlist of music before a go to bed, and while sleeping, it wakes me up when my mind is most active, usually around 3am for me. i wake up either in my dream, or with my eyes closed and realize that im either in a dream, or have my eyes closed and can almost instantly fall asleep into a dream and know im dreaming.
this is all great except for the fact that when i realize im dreaming, i cant do a single thing about it. I try to move or do something, anything at all, and i cant. i end up getting VERY frusterated in my dream because i cant do anything about it.
what am i doing wrong??? is it how i try to move? ive tried to move like i would in real life, is there some other way to do things in a dream? the best i did was turning, but i somehow ended up moving my dream around myself but i didnt turn (hard to explain) 

any tips?

Thank you  :smiley:

----------


## KingYoshi

I understand what you mean. Somehow, the idea of not being able to control things has gotten into your mind. Probably from lack of control from your first couple lucids. It is normal. You just have to realize that you aren't doing anything wrong, you just have doubts in your mind going into the dream. Maybe you fear that you won't be able to control anything...that right there will make control difficult. Here are a few ways to counter this. They may sound strange, but in the dream world...rules are different. Give them a try.

First off, just stand there and let the dream stabilize for a moment. Make sure the dream scene around you is clear and stable. Shout out loud, "Stabilize!" if the process is taking too long. If you can't move anything, shout "Body Unlock!" If that doesn't work, just shout "Arm unlock" It will be easier to unlock just an arm. That way your arm can move, now reach into your pocket and feel around until you find a dream control pill. If you can't find it at first, keep feeling around in there...it always shoes up. Once you find it, swallow it and you will be able to move normally. It could also be that you have really heavy shoes on. Untie your laces and take off your shoes off after you have swallowed the pill and see if that helps you. Once you get to where you can move, you won't have to worry about this again in a lucid. A lot of the problem could be stability. You will have time in your dream to explore, just give everything a second to solidify. 

A few other things to try:
Look and see if you are covered in thin layer of dust (immobile dust)...if you are, blow it away with your breathe.
You can also call out for someone to bring you some oil. Maybe you have tightened up like the tin man. Someone will come to your aid if you call out.
Try to slowly move (sloth/turtle speed) a limb. Nice and calmly just move it real slow. Once it begins to move, speed it up and unlock it. Then proceed with rest of your body.

Just get creative with it. Things in dreams don't work like they do in reality. Try the most random off the wall shit you can think of, just don't try to physically force yourself to move (this can cause you to lose the dream). 

One of these things will definitely work...if not all of them. They sound odd, but I promise if you try these you will be moving within your LD in no time. Good Luck to you!

----------


## zobbyblob

thank you  :smiley:  ill try these ideas when i get my next LD. I think i need to stabalize before i try to do anything also. 

Thank you again  ::D:

----------


## KingYoshi

No problem! Yeah, stabilization is very important. Dreams tend to be unstable anyway, but upon first become lucid it really becomes unstable. Just get everything around you looking good and solid. Take a second to test your senses and make sure the environment seems nice and stable before you proceed. Good Luck!

----------

